# Modern Rifle Shooting Positions



## Ravage (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm no high-speed gun fighter, but I found this to be very educational.


----------



## Etype (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm glad he addressed the, "but you'll get your elbow shot off!"  bullshit.  If I get something shot off and it's only my elbow, I'm happy with the outcome.


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 13, 2012)

Guys still using PEQ's of various types?  if so, how do tehy get positioned if the hand is grasping the stock that far forward?


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Dec 13, 2012)

I think it depends on how it is mounted.  Maybe this is a benefit of smaller hands, but I usually have my thumb resting on the side rail pointing down range with the barrel (not over the top of the forend).  My thumb doesn't get in the way of the PEQ and the PEQ doesn't get in the way of my grip.

I also figure, when it comes to CQB, I am guessing most guys will be using a forend grip or magwell grip.  But then again, I haven't done much CQB in a while, and I think it really boils down to personal preference.


----------



## Etype (Dec 13, 2012)

SOWT said:


> Guys still using PEQ's of various types? if so, how do tehy get positioned if the hand is grasping the stock that far forward?


I use an LA-5, that's what most folks have now. 

On my M4, my thumb is right behind it and when I am using it my thumb is on top of it (I use the internal switch, no pressure switch=less points of failure).  When my index finger is at the tip of the rail, my thumb naturally falls right behind the laser.  On my SCAR-H, I leave the bipod extended and sort of use it as a VFG- I have my four fingers pulling back on the bipod leg and my thumb indexed on the rail.  Watch some 3-gun open division videos and you'll see what I mean.  Either way, I keep my elbow pretty high.  With your elbow up, you are pulling back with your lat, with it down you are pulling with your bicep- I don't do curls, so I need to use my lats.

Other folks point their thumb forward and put it on top of the rail right under the laser.


----------



## mac21 (Dec 13, 2012)

SOWT said:


> Guys still using PEQ's of various types? if so, how do tehy get positioned if the hand is grasping the stock that far forward?


 
In one of Travis Haley's shooting videos, he explains that you should find the hand position that works best for you, then place your equipment around it for best function of said equipment. Just one point of view regarding that.


----------



## Etype (Dec 14, 2012)

LimaOscarSierraTango said:


> I also figure, when it comes to CQB, I am guessing most guys will be using a forend grip or magwell grip. But then again, I haven't done much CQB in a while, and I think it really boils down to personal preference.


The magwell grip is gone, for the most part.  It's about 70/30 fore-end grab/VFG now.


----------



## Ravage (Dec 14, 2012)

Still saw guys using this. But on sim ammo guns.


----------

